# Internetseite erstellen



## PleaseHelpMe (25. September 2008)

Guten Abend aller seits.
Mal ne Frage:
Wie gestallte ich eine Interneseite. Wie funktioniert das?
Ist das schwer?
Danke.


----------



## kalle123456 (25. September 2008)

Hallo,
ich finde diese Seite für dich passend und informativ.

Gruss


----------



## Maik (25. September 2008)

Hi,

das Markup einer Website (HTML = Hypertext Markup Language) lässt sich prinzipiell mit jedem gängigen Texteditor erstellen, es werden aber auch darauf spezialisierte Texteditoren angeboten, die besondere Features bieten, wie z.B. "Syntax-Highlighting", "FTP-Upload", u.ä.

Wenn das HTML-Gerüst für die Seite steht, ihre einzelnen Seitenbereiche (Header, Navigation, Content, Footer, u.ä.) also semantisch ausgezeichnet sind, werden im nächsten Arbeitsschritt die HTML-Elemente mit der dafür vorgesehenen Formatierungssprache "CSS" (Cascading Stylesheets) wie gewünscht gestaltet.

Im Webmaster-Bereich des Link- und Downloadmanagers unseres Forums findest du neben dem Link zum Standard-Nachschlagewerk "SELFHTML" für HTML und CSS weitere interessante Seiten, die Anleitungen, Tutorials und Praxis-Beispiele zu den beiden genannten Sprachen bereitstellen.


*HTML*
Referenzen & Tutorials - Grundlegende Anleitungen und Referenzen zu (X)HTML - 

*CSS*
CSS-Tutorials - Grundlagen, Referenzen & Tutorials -
CSS-Ressourcen  - Beispiele, Experimente, Vorlagen -


Sicherlich, "Aller Anfang ist schwer", aber "Übung macht den Meister" 

mfg Maik


----------



## kalle123456 (25. September 2008)

Hey Maik,

ich glaube das ist noch ein bisschen zu kompliziert .

Gruss an Dich


----------



## Maik (25. September 2008)

Darum schrieb ich zum Schluß auch:


Maik hat gesagt.:


> Sicherlich, "Aller Anfang ist schwer", aber "Übung macht den Meister"


Und das ist nunmal der vorgegebene Weg in der Praxis, um eine Website zu gestalten 

Mit deiner und meiner Link-Empfehlung, sowie dem richtigen Ansporn, sich mit diesen beiden Sprachen ernsthaft auseinanderzusetzen, sollte sich der Schwierigkeitsgrad im Nu verringern.

mfg Maik


----------



## kalle123456 (25. September 2008)

Ist ja richtig , aber jeder der anfängt möchte sehr schnell das "Hello World" Erlebniss haben .


----------



## akrite (25. September 2008)

PleaseHelpMe hat gesagt.:


> Wie gestallte ich eine Interneseite. Wie funktioniert das?


... machs wie ich früher (ca.1995), ich habe mir ne Seite, die mir gefällt vom Quellcode angeschaut und dann etwas verändert und nachgesehen was passiert (reverse-engineering). Es kostet ca. einen Tag, dann hast Du zusammen mit einem Buch, wie O'Reillys HTML Referenz, schon einen ganz guten Überblick.
Da CSS nicht mehr wegzudenken ist, schau auch gleich in Bücher wie Eric Meyers on CSS oder O'Reillys CSS Kochbuch.


> Ist das schwer?


 Nein, aber wie alles was man von ganz vorne beginnt, mit Arbeit verbunden. Je besser Dein Grundlagenwissen ist, desto besser sind die Ergebnisse ! Dann lohnt sich auch der Einsatz von WYSIWYG-Editoren àla Dreamweaver etc.
Du kannst natürlich auch Photoshop nehmen und aus einem Layout eine Seite zaubern ...


----------



## kalle123456 (25. September 2008)

Ich denke mal die Frage war mehr, wie oder was brauche ich um meine eigene Website zu gestalten. Sprich wie kommen diese bunten lustigen Seiten in meinen Webbrowser und dann natürlich wie mache ich so eine bunte lustige Website.


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. September 2008)

> Wie gestallte ich eine Interneseite. Wie funktioniert das?
> Ist das schwer?



a) Man verwendet einen Texteditor - das geht zum Beispiel mit dem Windows Notepad. Bequemer wird es mit Programmen wie Notepad++, Proton usw.
Auf meiner Seite CopyForFree gibt es einen ein vorkonfiguriertes Notepad++ der alle wichtigen Plugins fürs Webseiten erstellen/bearbeiten enthält. Den Installer habe ich für eine Azubi in meiner Firma zusammengestellt. In nächster Zeit (hoffentlich schaffe ich das in meinem Urlaub) werde ich auch Video-Tutorials dazu anbieten (bei Tutorials und auf meiner Webseite.
Am leichtesten ist es mit einem Programm wie Adobe Dreamweaver, MS Frontpage (heißt jetzt *Microsoft Expression Web*) - man kann sich quasi alles zusammenklicken - diese Programme kosten allerdings Geld. Wenn es nichts kosten soll, wären Nvu Composer und KompoZer zu erwähnen.
b) Eigentlich ist es nicht schwer. Wichtig ist nur das man mit der Basis anfängt HTML zu lernen (es gibt unzählige Bücher und Webseiten die da helfen, zum Beispiel Selfhtml). Wenn man die Sprache und das Konzept verstanden hat (immer mit einem guten Texteditor anfangen), kann man später auf Dreamweaver und Co. zurückgreifen.
c) Viel Spaß beim Lernen viel Erfolg für die erste eigene Webseite!


----------



## DJTrancelight (26. September 2008)

Toller Beitrag Neurodeamon,

Das SelfHTML möchte ich ihm natürlich auch weiterempfehlen und hier ein toller HTML-Editor, der auf allen Betriebssystemen läuft, da er mit JAVA geschrieben ist. http://www.openwebsuite.org/ 
Da ich in gewisser Weise auch mitgewirkt habe, liegt der mir sehr am Herzen. Leider hat der Programmierer keine Zeit mehr für das Projekt und sucht nach einem neuen Projektleiter, der den Editor übernehmen und weiterentwickeln könnte/möchte. Der Editor ist OpenSource und du kannst dort einfach auf den HTML-Button klicken - schreibst dann "Hallo Welt" und schon hast du deine Internetseite. Nein im ernst, es hilft einem Anfänger ungemein, wenn man sieht welcher Quelltext eingefügt wird, wenn z.B. ein Bild eingebunden werden soll. In dem 
Editor kannst du dann einfach einen Verweis zu deinem SelfHTML-Verzeichnis setzen, so dass du immer darauf zugreifen kannst, ohne lange nach dem Ordner zu suchen.
Es lassen sich ganze Projekte mit Unterseiten anlegen und und und...

Mit Notepad würde ich nicht anfangen, da du kein Tag-Highlighting hast und somit Schreibfehler und Frust vorprogrammiert sind.

Viele Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. September 2008)

Openwebsuite scheint ziemlich cool zu sein. Notepad++ hat - zumindest für mich - mehr Vorteile, deshalb habe ich als ich mal wieder einen Editor für mich suchte Notepad++ genommen (FTP-Plugin, Textbausteine, etc.) - der durch die Plugins ja erst wirklich toll wird.

Das Windows Notepad ist selbstverständlich absolut unzureichend, ich habe es nur erwähnt, weil man selbst damit arbeiten kann, wenn man nichts anderes hat (und ich selbst meine ersten Schritte damit gemacht habe).


----------



## DJTrancelight (26. September 2008)

@Neurodeamon,

absolut, da hat jeder seine Vorlieben. FTP würde ich mir beim HTML-Edit der OpenWebsuite auch wünschen - leider findet sich kein Programmierer mehr.

OpenWebsuite ist das Gesamtpaket. Es beinhaltet den Editor und ein WebAnalyse-Tool, ob die Links alle funktionieren, Metatags etc. für die Suchmaschinen gut gesetzt sind uvm. Ist jetzt für den Threadersteller aber unbedeutend.


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. September 2008)

Ich werde auf jeden Fall die weitere Entwicklung verfolgen und drücke mal die Daumen das jemand das Projekt weiterführen möchte.
Notepad++ hat bei einigen Plugins leider auch keine aktive Entwicklung mehr. Es ist aber immer wieder faszinierend, was einige Menschen in Ihrer Freizeit für tolle Dinge produzieren.
Ich selbst habe nicht wirklich zeit um mich auch noch mit Java auseinanderzusetzen 
Meine freien PHP Projekte haben bisher aber auch ein trauriges Dasein weil ich alleine nicht dazu komme sie weiterzuentwickeln


----------



## DJTrancelight (27. September 2008)

LOL, ich versteh das mit der Zeit und insbesondere was Java angeht. Wenn ich es könnte, würde ich weitermachen, aber das ist mir zu hoch.

Danke fürs Daumen drücken. Die Zeit ist halt das große Problem.
Ich finde es Schade, dass so viele im Job-Forum (nicht-kommerziell) Grafiker und Programmierer für Ihre Projekte suchen, dass dann eh nicht realisiert und vollendet wird.
Wenn sich mal 3 Projektleiter zusammenschließen würden dann käme vielleicht auch etwas vernünftiges dabei raus. Alleine ist so etwas nicht zu stämmen.
Es ist ja so, dass diese Websuite ein vollständiges Programm in der Form schon darstellt. Das Rad muss nicht neu erfunden werden. Klar, kann auch gut verstehen, dass manche nicht mit einem bereits vorgegebenen Quellcode weiterarbeiten möchte, aber einen Versuch wäre es wert. Dass so etwas klappt wurde schon oft bewiesen. S.h. OpenOffice, Audacity und wie diese geniallen Projekte alle heißen.


----------



## Maik (27. September 2008)

Moin Marcus,


kalle123456 hat gesagt.:


> Ist ja richtig , aber jeder der anfängt möchte sehr schnell das "Hello World" Erlebniss haben .


ich weiß nicht, wo sich da einem das  Hindernis in den Weg stellt?

Wenn man sich den Beispiel-Quellcode des Grundgerüsts einer HTML-Datei zu nutzen macht, und den derzeitig leeren Dokumentkörper mit Inhalten auffüllt, hat man innerhalb weniger Minuten das erste Erfolgserlebnis, das einem Motivation für die nächsten Schritte verleiht 

mfg Maik


----------



## kalle123456 (27. September 2008)

Moin Maik,

Hindernisse gibt es da keine, man muß nur anfangen. Es war auch mehr bezogen, auf dein Steckenpferd CSS . Ich denke HTML als Auszeichnungssprache zu erlernen, reicht für den Anfang, weil das sind die Basics und die müssen sitzen. Später natürlich CSS und Javascript um die Seite ein wenig dynamisch und schön zu machen. Aber nicht zu vergessen ist, auch die Technik- wie wird eine Website gehostet, was brauche ich dazu, worauf muss ich achten usw. Geh mal davon aus, du hast hier jemanden der sich zum allerersten mal damit beschäftigt.

Gruss heute aus Bayern


----------



## Maik (27. September 2008)

kalle123456 hat gesagt.:


> Hindernisse gibt es da keine, man muß nur anfangen. Es war auch mehr bezogen, auf dein Steckenpferd CSS .


Ich hab lediglich den Weg aufgezeigt, wie in der Praxis eine Website gestaltet wird, denn das war ja die Eingangsfrage dieses Themas:


PleaseHelpMe hat gesagt.:


> Wie gestallte ich eine Interneseite. Wie funktioniert das?


Möglicherweise hab ich die Formulierung auch falsch interpretiert, und mit der CSS-Formatierung schon einen Schritt zu weit gedacht, da der Autor mit seiner Frage lediglich in Erfahrung bringen möchte, wie eine HTML-Seite "aufgebaut" (ausgezeichnet) wird.

Es wäre nett, wenn er in seiner (hoffentlich folgenden) Antwort diese aufgekommene Unklarheit aus dem Weg räumen könnte.

mfg Maik


----------

